
A little mathematical point - qpwimblik
This trick works with binary
for the number made of 2 co-primes.
100101011
the mirror point number works like this
1+1=1
0+1=1
0+0=0
1+1=1
and there is a remaining 0 in the center.
giving 11010
= 26
the original number was 13*23
26&#x2F;2 =13<p>So using the mirror point number is there a simple relationship to either to the co-primes
for every 2 co-prime number in the the integer universe if so might this seriously infer that RSA encryption is not safe no matter what bit size the public key is.
======
tgflynn
I really don't understand what you are trying to say here.

By "made of 2 co-primes" do you mean "a product of 2 co-primes" ?

If you're trying to define a new concept here called a "mirror point number" I
think you need to be much clearer and more explicit in your definition. You
seem to be redefining addition in some unconventional way but I don't even see
what you're then applying it to to get 11010.

------
tristanj
This doesn't work, try at 95 = 19 * 5. 95 is 0b1011111, and when you run
mirpoint on that you get 0b1111 which is 15.

Same with 94 = 47 * 2, 94 is 0b1011110 and mirpoint says it is also 0b1111
which is 15.

Your description of how mirpoint works isn't clear but it looks just like a
simple OR operator which doesn't work in this case.

------
SherlockeHolmes
cool post!

This is how I understand it: if we apply the mirror point number algorithm on
the binary description of some composite, we will recover at least one of the
basis components. That's basically what you said with your reference to a
fundamental weakness in encryption.

Would you explain more clearly what is the mirror point trick?

